# yuki got a new friend today!



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

today is my birthday and my parents gave me a persian kitten as a gift 










question: how do i go about making them get along well? yuki wants to play with the kitten but the kitten is scared of yuki.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

so cute! Congratulations. I can't offer advice because I love to look at cats but to be around them I'm scared to death 
Good luck with Yuki and the introduction


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

Congratulations, she's beautiful. 

I don't have any cats, don't think I'm qualified to answer your question, but hope it works out between them.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Overtime the kitten will get used to Yuki as long as Yuki is calm and doesn't see the kitten as only a toy to play with.

Best of luck!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Overtime the kitten will get used to Yuki as long as Yuki is calm and doesn't see the kitten as only a toy to play with.

Best of luck!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

its been few days and they both are getting along well. yuki chases the kitten which is a bit of a problem. i m keeping them separate and monitoring their playtimes together. its helping a lot and the kitten isnt scared of yuki and doesnt scratch him now.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i had a baby gate for my cats when i first introduced them and i would put the baby gate about 4-6 inches off the ground. the cats could scoot under the gate to get away from my two goldens. it also gave me a place to put the litter boxes so the dogs could get to them for their "cat treats" (ugh) my cats not sleep on the bed inbetween the two goldens and my dh. i have a little corner of the bed for me! beth, moose and angel


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Your new kitten is so cute! Nyah use to chase my three cats around but I always firmly say no and she stops. Sometimes she doesn't and the cats will hiss and smack at her and she learns her lesson for that day. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

a cute pic!!! it made me go "d'aaaw, so cute!!!" hope you guys like it too.










yuki and kitten are getting along well, there is a bit of chasing around sometimes but overall they are a cute pair. kitten follows yuki everywhere and yuki keeps an eye on kitten so he doesnt go out of the house.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yuki said:


> its been few days and they both are getting along well. yuki chases the kitten which is a bit of a problem. i m keeping them separate and monitoring their playtimes together. its helping a lot and the kitten isnt scared of yuki and doesnt scratch him now.


Sounds like you're doing everything right. Happy Birthday and congratulation on your new kitty, she's beautiful.


----------

